#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > آموزشی: نمونه رسید تعمیرات کامپیوتر

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
از دوستان خواهشمندم که یه سری از نمونه رسید های تعمیر کامپیوتر در اختیار من بذارم تا بتونم از اون ها استفاده کنم.با تشکر از همگی

----------

*d.rmardin*,*حامد.مقیمی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود
برای این مورد و رشته ما نرم افزار موجود است که هم رسید میزند و هم بایگانی دارد و کلی امکانات دیگر دارد و بیشتر موارد در آن پیش بینی شده است
نمونه خوب آن را جناب مهندس نکویی طراحی کردند . و میتوانید به آن مراجعه کنید و تهیه کنید
http://www.irantk.ir/f482/
موفق باشید

----------

*AMD*,*d.rmardin*,*fata*,*forud*,*milad_tm*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*حامد.مقیمی*

----------


## maryam_sh

> با درود
> برای این مورد و رشته ما نرم افزار موجود است که هم رسید میزند و هم بایگانی دارد و کلی امکانات دیگر دارد و بیشتر موارد در آن پیش بینی شده است
> نمونه خوب آن را جناب مهندس نکویی طراحی کردند . و میتوانید به آن مراجعه کنید و تهیه کنید
> http://www.irantk.ir/f482/
> موفق باشید


نگاه کردم برنامه واقعا جالبی هست ولی اگه محبت بفرماید چند نمونه از رسید رو در اختیارم بذارین ممنون میشم

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## maryam_sh

کسی نیست یک مدل قبض تعمیرات کامپیوتر بهم بده؟منتظر هستم

----------

*d.rmardin*,*omidm11*

----------


## omidm11

دوستان اگر کسی نمونه قبض تعمیرات لپ تاپ و کامپیوتر اینجا بذاره ممنون میشم.بنده هم خیلی لنگ این قبض یا رسید و ... هستم.ممنون

----------


## ehsan-kh

با سلام
تقدیم
امیدوارم مورد استفاده باشه

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*AMD*,*amen*,*arsa-pc*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*hajizade1369*,*maryam_sh*,*omidm11*,*sahamipoor*,*تاج*

----------


## omidm11

آقا ممنون.خیلی لطف کردین
 :نمونه رسید تعمیرات کامپیوتر:

----------


## maryam_sh

> با سلام
> تقدیم
> امیدوارم مورد استفاده باشه


ممنون واقعا زحمت کشیدین اگه اندازه رسید کوچکتر بود به نظرم بهتر بود . منتظر نمونه رسید های بقیه دوستان هم هستیم

----------


## maryam_sh

سلام از دوستان و همکاران کسی نیست نمونه رسید تعمیرات کامپیوتر بهم بده؟منتظرم

----------

